# I'm being good...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

..."I wouldn't bite you mum, just look at this innocent face!"











Well, I'll just think about it a minute...










Ok, yep.........yes I would bite, but only if you touch me!!


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

lol oh dear. What a naughty boy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

aww look at that angel Plukie  what cheeky little boys we have :lol:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL!! :lol: Great pics! Naughty Dooby!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Naughty Dobby, I hate to say it but I think its time for boot camp for Dooby


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He really is a pain in the butt lately, having said that, he is on one BIG moult so I just have to forgive him.....again!! He's lost loads of feathers, two flight feathers have grown back but I haven't told him. lol. He'll come out and be all loving, he wanted head scratches today for the longest time and then when he'd had enough and just sat nicely on my knee, he flew(ish) at my arm and attacked it. I try so hard to be a little bit angry with him, but it is difficult.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You can't help but forgive that little adorable ball of fluff...and that face...AWWW..hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: Innocent isn't the word i'd use to describe his face in the first pic.  :rofl:


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL! The first picture was funny! Dooby is a naughty little tiel.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

No wonder you can't tell him off, he _looks_ like a sweetie! Willow is getting very hormonal at the moment, maybe you can give me a few tips LOL.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Tell Doobie this is not becoming behavior of a fireman.

Very cute photos.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> No wonder you can't tell him off, he _looks_ like a sweetie! Willow is getting very hormonal at the moment, maybe you can give me a few tips LOL.



Run, very fast.


----------

